#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  De vrouwen (v/m),achter de schermen

## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik heb hier lang over nagedacht...maar het moest er tocheens van komen, een vergadering op de chatbox bij J&H/Licht-geluid.nl. Het idee om ook een keer de vrouwen achter de schermen on-line te zetten....Dat wil zeggen...de vrouwen die achter de grote jongens..:-) op het forum staan....De steun en toeverlaat...de rotsen in de branding...Wel gewardeerde personen..Dus, schaam je niet..en waardeer je relatie...



PS: Je hoeft er niet samen op te staan...:-)

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

Bijgewerkt door - Olaf Duffhuës op 09/10/2002  23:41:16

Bijgewerkt door - moderator op 15/10/2002  09:29:59

----------


## dj Q-bone

hmm, jammer genoeg geen rots voor mij <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rob

mijn ijsrots is een paar weken geleden gesmolten dus voor jullie geen foto

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ex-en mogen ook meedoen..:-))

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

----------


## Radar

De vrouw hier achter de schermen is mijn moeder.
(rechts op de foto)

Jongste nichtje Lisa is ook al bezig met het thema geluid

En neefje Pim zal ik begeleiden bij zijn start als DJ.

----------


## Waypoint

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Tiemen

Inhoud op verzoek plaatser verwijderd.

Bijgewerkt door - fotomoderator op 13/10/2002  23:42:57

----------


## rieuwert

http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/jhdmxproject.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=399

mijn rots (je) is de rechter, andere twee trouwens nog vrijgezellig

----------


## EP Woody

Speciaal voor Riewert:



Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

Kheb me site helemaal geupdate, Kijk in me profiel voor de url.

----------


## FiëstaLj

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0PwC3DIERIQBn8hqW5Cb!0omQQBdWrviDEIqvma8ct99XhdsgB  Rmpzis7UUQQGyGzEQ8tVXIX8p1Jm4jVHNsK*QVkSw9iXKU5/2002_1005_230617AA.JPG

Mijn momentele rots in de branding is dus het meisje in het rode truitje...

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Rv

Wil niemand beledigen hoor, maar ik vind die van Tiemen momenteel de fermste!
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Contour

Hebben al die vrouwen wel toestemming gegeven voor het plaatsen van hun foto's? Je wil toch geen relatiebreuk riskeren toch..? Die foto van Sanne een paar jaar terug werd ook direct verwijderd door de moderator destijds.

Lekker belangrijk!
Is ook...

MVG Contour



Bijgewerkt door - Contour op 10/10/2002  18:02:06

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik denk dat het er ook aan ligt, hoe je het brengt....en dit is min of meer in overleg gebeurdt....En als ik me meen te herinneren..werd Sane zoongeveer voor alles uitgemaakt, wat hier juist niet de bedoeling is..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

----------


## wes340

Heej

ik heb geen meid en als ik die had was het geen rots in de branding.
Maare mijn moeder wel alleen geen foto van MOM I LOVE YOU!!
Kan ze toch niet lazen maarja

greets wesley

een dag zonder muziek is geen dag .Berghem de gekstuhhhh!!!!

----------


## LJ Max

ik ben jammer genoeg ook nog vrijgezel <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

maar ja ..  ben gelukkig pas 13 , dus ik heb alletijd nog <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


een groot nadeel is dat ik klein ben , ik zit namelijk in de 2e maar iedereen denkt dat ik een wup ben [xx



[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## R. den Ridder

Nondeju zeg.....

mijn laatste muze vond dat ik teveel met mijn lampjes lag te spelen en zei dus tabee....

Single als een 7"

Trouwens laatstelijk wel een leuke dame ontmoet in Tilburg met wie ik eens gezellig heb zitten mouwen over 218's in het theater....jammer dat ze al bezet was 

Ralph

----------


## Contour

Vrouwen die verstand hebben van "het vak" zijn "hard to get"... 

MVG Contour

----------


## LJ Max

hey R. den ridder .... waar woont ze in tilburg ?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## John b

Vrouw cq vriendin welke het goed vind dat je bijna elke avond in het weekend op klus bent, zijn moeilijk te vinden.
Mijn vrouw heeft er geen probleem mee, kan ze zelf bepalen naar welk tv programma er gekeken word. :Smile: 

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik krijg alleen op m'n ballen als mijn bril vies is..en als ik een paar uur te laat geeten heb op klus..:-)

En voor de rest heeft ze nergems problemen mee..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Mijn rotsje (in verschillende situaties...) :



Hoi Tiemen,
Dit is duidelijk bewijs! <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>
Je hebt duidelijk meer verstand van rotsjes dan van doorbuiging!
En een goede smaak! <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>
rinus

----------


## Mr Dj

jah, ook nog vrij-gezellig hiero,
volgens mijn baas moet ik een meid hebben waarmee ik goed over 18" baskisten en scans kan buurten <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>, maar ook een met een zeer goed uiterlijk, goed karakter, veel geld en geen pycho problemen <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> , volgens mij bestaan die alleen op Tv ?!?!

maargoed, zo heb ik ook mensen gezien met hun meid op klus, gewoon ook kisten rollen (niet sjouwen, want als ze dat doen heb je toch een meid met een ietwat te stevig figuur naar mijn mening waarvan ik niet zo houd). maargoed, die meid deed bijv geloof ik de monitor mixing <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>



Bijgewerkt door - Mr Dj op 12/10/2002  23:49:41

----------


## DJ YOSHI

Tja en er bestaan ook vrouwen (meisjes) met een eigen drive-in <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Al zijn het er maar weinig, (weet alleen mezelf te noemen)

----------


## Mr Dj

foto's van je drive-inn ?? heb je die ?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Vroeger...lang geleden...was er in Schaijk..(nou ja was...het leeft nog...laten we het zo zeggen..) Er een familie, Verwijst genaamd..Alle kinderen, op 1 na..hadden een drive in disco gekregen van papa Verwijst..Papa Verwijst was een van de eerste die drive in disco's deed hier in de regio...En papa Verwijst had ook een dochter...en die draaide ook met haar eigen drive in disco...Maar zij is een jaar of 10 geleden gestopt, ze had niet meer zon zin...maar ze was wel "populair", om het zo maar te zeggen...

Dus das al vrouw nr.2..:-)

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

----------


## sussudio

Contour, wat versta jij onder vrouwen die verstand hebben van "het vak" ?

Ik ben trouwens wel benieuwd naar de foto's van het 15-jarige meisje en haar eigen drive-in.

Ik heb een halve drive-in, telt dat ook mee ?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## DJ YOSHI

Ik heb eigenlijk ook een halve drive-in als je het zo bekijkt.
Ik zal van de week wel ff naar een foto zoeken.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: Vrouw cq vriendin welke het goed vind dat je bijna elke avond in het weekend op klus bent, zijn moeilijk te vinden.



Mijn eerste vrouw (~8 jarige relatie) vond het helemaal niks dat ik elk weekeinde weg was, maar ze vond het wel leuk om op een vrachtagen te rijden dus heeft ooiit haar groot rijbewijs gehaald en ging dan af en toe mee voor het bijhouden van haar "vlieguren". 
Met de tweede (~12 jaar lang) heb ik samen "de winkel" opgebouwd en grootgemaakt -en verkocht-, maar ook dat is geen garantie voor een duurzame relatie.
En de derde (~7 jaar nu) vond het in het begin vooral rete-interressant (werken voor WackoJacko, Madonna of de Stones, en klusjes doen in Aalsmeer enz enz) maar snapt dat het "WERK" is en geen uitje. En doordat ze (Franse juf!) af en toe dingen van of voor mij vertaalt begint ze ook aardig wat van de techniek en de randvoorwaarden ervan te snappen!
Plus ik zit niet meer dagelijks af en aan on-the-road. 
Kortom, in het leven is alles een keuze en iedereen kiest ook zijn verslaving met de hoogtste prioriteit!

rinus

'je moet doen wat je niet laten kan 
en je moet laten wat je niet doen kan'

----------


## splash

> citaat:...en klusjes doen in Aalsmeer...



Haha, da's lekker dicht bij voor mij :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## raijin

> citaat: niet sjouwen, want als ze dat doen heb je toch een meid met een ietwat te stevig figuur naar mijn mening waarvan ik niet zo houd



Daar maak je wel een HEEL gevaarlijke fout!
Ik ken meerdere absoluut niet stevige vrouwen die met gemak kisten sjouwen alsof het niks is. En NEE ze zijn NIET lesbisch.





> citaat: Vrouwen die verstand hebben van "het vak" zijn "hard to get"...



En dat valt dus ook wel weer mee! Overigens geen uitnodiging.

En de vrouw achter de mannen... Mag ik dan vragen hoe het zit met de mannen achter de vrouwen??? In dit geval zullen we maar niet spreken over rotsen in de branding want dat kan te letterlijk opgevat worden en zo ver wilde ik nou ook weer niet gaan.

Mag het licht uit
....aan...uit...aan...uit...aan

----------


## moderator

Jolijn, tis een mannen omgeving hier... maar je bent natuurlijk altijd welkom om jouw steun en toeverlaat hier in het zonnetje te zetten!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Booster

> citaat:
> Ik ken meerdere absoluut niet stevige vrouwen die met gemak kisten sjouwen alsof het niks is. En NEE ze zijn NIET lesbisch.



Niet allemaal nee  :Wink:  

Maar evengoed, schijnt het nog steeds heel veel mannen te verbazen dat er vrouwen aan truck-tetris doen...
Misschien maar een vrouwen-league oprichten?
Jammer dat er donderdag geen foto's gemaakt zijn... 3 vrouwen bezig in met een lichtshow te bouwen. 

Mijn rots in de branding wil geloof ik liever anoniem blijven... 
'k Ben m'n eigen vrouw achter de schermen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


Luister naar Je Moeder

----------


## raijin

> citaat:Jolijn, tis een mannen omgeving hier... maar je bent natuurlijk altijd welkom om jouw steun en toeverlaat hier in het zonnetje te zetten!



Ik weet er alles van, en ben meer als genoeg gewend.
Maar ik sluit me aan bij Booster en ben mijn eigen steun en toeverlaat.


Mag het licht uit
....aan...uit...aan...uit...aan

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Jammer dat er donderdag geen foto's gemaakt zijn... 3 vrouwen bezig in met een lichtshow te bouwen.



Zo weet ik ook van een druiloor die ergens pakweg een jaar of 15 geleden het wel leuk vond om een lichtklus voor een automerk-showtje (in die koepelvormige hal daar ergens bij die te smalle brug van Geertruidenberg) met een compleet vrouwelijke crew te bevrouwen... vondie wel stoer tegenover de klant (of geil, want dan was er geen concurrentie van andere manspersonen?) Er lopen heel wat "stoere-apies-met-hun-plasser-uit-de-broek" rond in deze scene! Wat in kennelijk na 200.000 jaar evolutie nog niet is weggeebd.
rinus

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Voor ik het vergeet...bij HW Sound werken ook 2 vrouwen... :Wink: 

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

----------


## DjJeroen

Heb bij North Sea Jazz dit jaar ook paar vrouwen zien lopen bij/voor Ampco!

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Bij Stageco stikt het van de vrouwen... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## moderator

Heel belangwekkend allemaal, dat er toch best vrouwen acties zijn in de entertainment industrie...

Maareh...Niet wat Olaf bedoelde met dit onbderwerp, dus ff een herhaling, herkansing zo je wil:

Plaats bijgelegenheid een plaatje van jouw steun en toeverlaat die op je wacht als jij thuis komt van weer een klussie, of met je meegaat, dat kan ook.

Owja, om ff heel liberaal en ruimdenkend te zijn, de titel van het onderwerp ff aangepast<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Reemski

Zal de mijne ook maar posten... 
Mijn steun en toeverlaat...

Verstand van de bizz heeft ze niet, maar vind het leuk om mee te gaan en heeft er geen problemen mee...



Is trouwens de enige foto.... Indien ik commentaar op de bedpose krijg....  :Smile: 



Bijgewerkt door - Reemski op 15/10/2002  14:30:27

----------


## Jurgen

Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat iemand hier commentaar op geeft....  :Big Grin: 


&lt;&lt;&lt; Had ik maar doorgeleerd, dan had ik makelaar kunnen worden! &gt;&gt;&gt;

----------


## Danny duyts

sluit me hier helemaal bij aan

----------


## Waypoint

<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rv

bedankt hoor Reemski, nu durf ik echt niet meer!
<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Reemski

Eigenlijk mag ze er ook helemaal niet bij staan.. 

Olaf vroeg om foto's van de vrouwen achter de 'grote' jongens..
En ik ben maar een klein discoboertje...
Maar ik ben wel trots op haar... Wat iedereen van zijn vrouwtje hoort te zeggen!

----------


## axs

Reemski,

Je hebt ze wel mooi uitgelicht <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Reemski

Heb de foto niet eens genomen <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Of bedoelde je dat niet??? <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ziet eruit als een pornosterretje in spe...

maar das wel lekker af en toe <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Contour

Lekker aardige opmerking Fietsta! Beetje jaloers ofzo :-)

Voor Sussudio: "het vak" = PA en studio techniek 

MVG Contour

----------


## Reemski

He he !!... 

Beetje rustig over mijn meissie he.. Anders haal ik die foto weer weg..

----------


## FiëstaLj

Jazeker ben ik jaloers..

hoe oud is ze eigenlijk ??

en wat ik zeg mag je wel met een knipoog opvatten....

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik heb een goeie vriendin, die is wel mijn (lieve) rots in de branding... Maar ik denk dat ik ontzettend ruzie ga krijgen als ik daarvan hier foto's ga plaatsen... 

Hmmm ik plaats nix zelf bij deze, verwijs alleen maar door <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. http://smarjon.cu2.nl, 2e foto met de pet op  :Smile: .

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

Bijgewerkt door - (iCe) op 16/10/2002  23:41:32

----------


## kevin

Die woont best wel bij mij in de buurt...

Alleen jammer dat de foto's niet echt duidelijk zijn.. die laatste foto is trouwens wel gaaf ! <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Reemski

Ze is 17.. 
En inderdaad... Schuimparty foto's zijn vet. 
http://www.rainbowparty.nl/pics/20020608/index.html

----------


## kevin

> citaat:
> Ze is 17.. 
> En inderdaad... Schuimparty foto's zijn vet. 
> http://www.rainbowparty.nl/pics/20020608/index.html



Die toch zeker <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## LJ Max

ze mag er zeer zeker wezen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Die woont best wel bij mij in de buurt...
> 
> Alleen jammer dat de foto's niet echt duidelijk zijn.. die laatste foto is trouwens wel gaaf ! <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



He dan kun je ook nooit ver van mij afwonen! (die foto bedoel je toch)? Ook E-L, en zo ja: waar ben je vant weekend <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>? (een goed antwoord mogelijk)

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## kevin

Ik woon in roosendaal...

----------


## Dj Calibra

Hey, 

Jullie wonen allemaal wel heel dicht bij dan: Ik woon in Sint Willebrord.



MVG,

Danny

----------


## Mr Dj

effe offtopic, maar nu we toch bezig zijn, zijn hier eigenlijk ook mensen uit de omgeving eersel, steensel, hapert bladel "de Kempen" dus (of veldhoven eindhoven)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Ik woon in roosendaal...



Dan woon je dus ook niet echt dichtbij... Kweet niet hoe je dat bedoelde? Ken je d'r?

En Calibra uit theike wist ik al hoor, heb je al eens eerder gezegd  :Smile: 

En ik zit alleen in Eindhoven op school, verder niet echt banden mee <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:effe offtopic, maar nu we toch bezig zijn, zijn hier eigenlijk ook mensen uit de omgeving eersel, steensel, hapert bladel "de Kempen" dus (of veldhoven eindhoven)



In de buurt ... Hmmzzz .. IK woon in Tilburg <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bijgewerkt door - LJ Max op 16/10/2002  19:22:44

----------


## Niek...

Ik geef niet teveel prijs, anders krijgen we idd een "miss-verkiezing" (verstandige keuze Tiemen). Niet dat ze zelf op de foto wil...



*Greetz Niek*

----------


## steijn

Nog ff off-topic:

Ik woon ook in Roosendaal!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Tiemen

Foto's zijn niet weggehaald om een miss-verkiezing tegen te gaan...Ik weet toch voor wie ik zou stemmen, hèhè...Maar euhm...
_Het kan verkeren, zei Bredero._
Voor de rest, mooie meisjes allemaal!

Tiemen

----------


## kevin

> citaat:
> Nog ff off-topic:
> 
> Ik woon ook in Roosendaal!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



een x meetten ? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## WIZZ

Na lang niet gereageerd te hebben op alle fora's vind ik dit een mooi onderwerp om ook mijn zeggie nog eens te doen.

Dit is mijn vriendin suzanne.
Het is harstikke handig een leuke vriendin te hebben die iets van computers snapt. Zo heb ik haar in een avondje uitgelegd hoe bpm-studio werkt en wat je er mee kan zelfs tot in de instellingen snapt ze nu alles. Maar nou wil ze zich ook nog met de lichtpikken gaan bemoeien. Maar ik geloof niet dat zo'n botex scenesetter zo moeilijk is. En ze vind het drive-in gebeuren trouwens wel leuk en ze wil ook altijd graag mee als het kan.

Dus ze is mijn rotsje in de branding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





trouwens de foto is wel heel erg letterlijk op een rots aan de branding [:P]



Bijgewerkt door - WIZZ op 17/10/2002  22:57:26

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Voor Sussudio: "het vak" = PA en studio techniek



Ik snap wel wat je met "het vak" bedoelt, maar vroef me af wanneer een vrouw genoeg "verstand van het vak" heeft.

Dus: wat versta jij onder "verstand van het vak" ?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Contour

Een vrouw heeft verstand van het vak als ze in staat is om zelfstandig handelingen uit te voeren die gerelateerd zijn aan het vak alsmede weet waarom deze handelingen juist zijn. Zo "duidelijk" genoeg?

Een complete 3-weg aftief gefilterde PA juist opzetten, de delays juist instellen, een RTA analyse uitvoeren, het frequentie spectrum rechttrekken en daarna nog even de feedback verwijderen is niet zo eenvoudig! Een vrouw (rond de twintig, dat dan weer wel) die dat kan die mag best wel eens bij mij langskomen om verder over "het vak" te praten.

MVG Contour

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Heey Wizz, je linkt werkt niet voor mensen die niet lid zijn van die Community...

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ....anders krijgen we idd een "miss-verkiezing" ...



Wat is er tegen Miss verkiezingen? Daar is meestel een aardige puist licht en geluid en registratie/projectie bij nodig, dus goed voor onze business.
En we kiezen de beste versterkers, de veste speakers, de sterkste truss, de betrouwbaarste spelers, de goedkoopste rookmachines, de mooiste auto's (Nee Mac, NIET die ster!!..), de mooiste discomeubels, dus wat is er nou tegen de verkiezing van Miss Rots? 
Inderdaad de naam! Dus niet dan toch maar niet doen?

rinus

----------


## kevin

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ....anders krijgen we idd een "miss-verkiezing" ...
> ...



Nee.. daar geet 't nie om...

Ze zijn bag dat ze verliezen van mij <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maar goed nieuws! Ik mag de foto toch nie posten van der !
dusss...

hahaha geintje hoor <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


GrEeTiNgZzZ

----------


## WIZZ

ik zal de community zo maken dat ie openbaar is

sorry

greetzzzzz wouter aarts

The Change
Drive In Show

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tot nu toe..mis ik eigenlijk de vrouwen van een paar "die hards"...:-)

Ralph
Jeroen
Alex
Contour
Jonh b
Menno.........

Hoopend op antwoord uwerzijds...:-)

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## John b

> citaat:
> Tot nu toe..mis ik eigenlijk de vrouwen van een paar "die hards"...:-)
> 
> Ralph
> Jeroen
> Alex
> Contour
> Jonh b
> Menno.........
> ...



Mijn Rots Naaa, Zit al 22 jaar in het Disco , Licht en Geluid wereldje en ik ben op mijn twintigste ermee begonnen, mijn vrouw is 3 jaar jonger dan mij, daar zitten jullie niet op te wachten.

John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## jakobjan

Zien!!!!!

Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## Contour

Contour heeft helaas geen vriendin om te laten zien, maar was die foto van mijn moeder niet al voldoende input voor dit forum?



MVG Contour

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> .... ik ben op mijn twintigste ermee begonnen, mijn vrouw is 3 jaar jonger dan mij, daar zitten jullie niet op te wachten....



Jij 42! .... zij 39, een lekker jong ding dus in mijn ogen!
ZIEN IDD!

----------


## ralph

> citaat:
> Tot nu toe..mis ik eigenlijk de vrouwen van een paar "die hards"...:-)
> 
> Ralph
> Jeroen
> Alex
> Contour
> Jonh b
> Menno.........
> ...



Je mag best hopen Olaf, daar is niets mis mee.
Een goed Hollands spreekwoord luidt immers: Hoop doet leven.

Nu gun ik jou het allerbeste en het het allermooiste leven, dus zeik in het vervolg niet meer of ik een foto wil plaatsen!

Ik houdt mijn prive graag gescheiden van dit forum, zo-nu-en-dan een (actie)foto van mijzelf vindt ik al erg genoeg.
Op geen enkele wijze voel ik de drang om mensen die mij na staan op dit forum te exploiteren.
Zo zie ik het en zo ga ik het ook houden.

Van mijn grootste steun en toeverlaat wil ik natuurlijk wel een foto plaatsen.
Doet nooit moeilijk, zeurt nooit, vraagt weinig aandacht, vindt het leuk om voor me te werken, voert opdrachten uit zonder "ja, maar", 

één klein minpuntje, stinkt wat uit de bek...



&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

Bijgewerkt door - ralph op 22/10/2002  15:50:29

----------


## Radar

Ik hoop dat het over de hond gaat, die kip heeft zijn beste tijd gehad zo te zien.



Bijgewerkt door - Radar op 22/10/2002  16:47:28

----------


## Mr Dj

lijkt mij meer een eend

----------


## ralph

Dit is inderdaad een eend, daar zal je weinig steun meer aan hebben ook  :Smile: 
Kippen ondergaan bij ongeluk wel eens hetzelfde lot als deze eend....

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ralph, ik heb zelf ook een hond gehad..ik weet wat je voelt...:-)

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Gast1401081

[img]http://www.********.nl/images/ampcootje.jpg[/img]

deze heet dus ampco.


Groetns met kloetns

----------


## moderator

Dat is een teckel die flink hoog op de poten staat Mac!
vernoemd naar een herrie bedrijf...die van mij is vernoemd naar een muziekstijl...Yazz

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Mark

Leuke echtgenotes hebben jullie mannen, vooral die van Ralph en Mac<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mark

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:Leuke echtgenotes hebben jullie mannen, vooral die van Ralph en Mac<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>



Kom kom Mark, ook al is die fot niet al te best je kunt toch wel zien dat Mac een mannelijke partner heeft<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Dus echtgenot'e' is hier niet op zijn plaats!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maar FF zonder dollu, zijn er geen mensen met een olifant of nijlpaard als rots? Dat is tenminste stevig!
Ik heb een neushoorn!

rinus

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Leuke echtgenotes hebben jullie mannen, vooral die van Ralph en Mac<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Mark



Elke weekend lekker lol op z'n hondjes :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Leuke echtgenotes hebben jullie mannen, vooral die van Ralph en Mac<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 			
> ...



Rhino(rigs)<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Showtechniek*

Bijgewerkt door - Showtechniek op 23/10/2002  23:42:07

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:Rino(rigs)<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>



Hallo showtechniek,
de naam is 'Rhinoceros bicornis' 
oftewel je bent de 'h' in 'Rhino' vergeten!

rinus

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Rino(rigs)<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 			
> ...



Dat doen er wel meer :P

hehe noem geen namen..maareh SEL.....hehe <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar mijn oprechte excuses.....
Previous post edited

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Gast1401081

heete er ook geen heffiemetal bassist uit de 80's zo ( rino uit picture??)


moet ff een nieuwe aftiteling bedenken
Groetns met kloetns

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> heette er ook geen heffiemetal bassist uit de 80's zo (rino uit picture??)



rings a bell! Ik zal er eens een ouwe popensieklopie bijpakken.
rinus

----------


## Mark

Enigste voordeel is dat je het op zijn hondjes kunt doen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maareh, volgens mij dwalen we af...

Mark

----------


## moderator

geen andere mensen die een rots in de branding willen laten zien?

Het zomerse weer en de tijd vanaf de laatste reactie (okee...en een discussie op de chat) lieten mij afvragen of er al weer nieuwe rotsen zijn, inruilrotsen, update rotsen...

Graag fotoos! tis het foro onderdeel remember!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## sussudio

Nou vooruit dan


Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Tsjaaa, zal toch maar weer eens wat nieuwe foto's schieten.



*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## dj Q-bone

heej, ik zag net dat exen ook mogen  :Smile: 

naja, ik zet ook wel 2 (verschillende) plaatjes neer :


Elisah:


Margot:

----------


## DjJeroen

Leuk een vrouw achter een Echelon  :Smile: ! Je vriendin Showtechniek?

Doe maar stoer met je 2 exen Johan <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>! 

Groeten Jeroen

Jammer dat ik me gebruikersnaam niet meer kan veranderen!

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Leuk een vrouw achter een Echelon ! Je vriendin Showtechniek?



Jazeker, alweer een aantal jaartjes........


*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## Overdrive

Tis weer zomer he....

Na 2,5 jaar nog steeds een gekkenhuis!:



Groetjes

----------


## MatthiasB

ja die is goed voorzien van oren en poten LOL  :Smile:   :Smile: 

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## DjJeroen

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Leuk een vrouw achter een Echelon ! Je vriendin Showtechniek?
> ...



Zozo toemaar  :Smile: , weet ze ook echt hoe die werkt of staat ze er voor de show (foto) achter? <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Jeroen

Busy @ North Sea Jazz

----------


## MSSS

Hoe voeg je ook alweer een foto toe??

oleole ik heb EV  :Smile:

----------


## MSSS

Laat maar ik weet het al.Ik heb d'r foto alleen niet online op een site<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

oleole ik heb EV  :Smile:

----------


## Jurrie

mn vriendin weigert zo'n bikini... <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Zozo toemaar , weet ze ook echt hoe die werkt of staat ze er voor de show (foto) achter? <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>



Tsjaa, ongeloofelijk.... maar ze snapt het nog echt ook.....





> citaat:
> mn vriendin weigert zo'n bikini...



De mijne niet, alleen die foto's worden echt niet op dit forum geplaatst <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> 


*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## Reemski

> citaat:
> mn vriendin weigert zo'n bikini... <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>



Jouw vriendin loopt naakt?

----------


## Jurrie

> citaat:
> De mijne niet, alleen die foto's worden echt niet op dit forum geplaatst <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>



Dat bedoelde ik dus... en ze heeft een hekel aan die ´driehoek´ bikini´s... ze is altijd bang dat het zaakje eruit wipt <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ze is laatst meegeweest naar een schuurfeest en heeft actief meegedaan met draaien/plaatjes uitzoeken en vond het hartstikke leuk en deed het niet verkeerd  :Smile: 
Dat is altijd positief natuurlijk <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Jurrie

Had de reactie van Reemski niet gezien <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> binnenshuis wel <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## EP Woody

Mijn steun en toeverlaat. Weet me hele nachten wakker te houden. 

Vind het niet leuk te poseren, maar met beetje geduld lukt het dan wel.

Khou jullie niet langer in spanning : http://www.xs4all.nl/~phoutsma/Steun.jpg

Groeten Erwin

Het leven is waardeloos, maar er is een ding dat me op de been houd ...........

----------


## DjJeroen

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Zozo toemaar , weet ze ook echt hoe die werkt of staat ze er voor de show (foto) achter? <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
> ...



Dat is wel gaaf dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, waar heb je die gevonden? <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> Zo een wil ik er ook <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>!

Groeten Jeroen

Busy @ North Sea Jazz

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Dat is wel gaaf dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, waar heb je die gevonden? <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> Zo een wil ik er ook <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>!



Is niet een qwestie van vinden Jeroen, is enkel en alleen de moeite willen nemen het te leren...

*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Al ruim een jaar mijn rots in de branding:



Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## musicjohn

Hummzzz...  leuk smoeltje... die linker dan! <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John


In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...   Maria magdalena...

----------


## DjJeroen

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Dat is wel gaaf dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, waar heb je die gevonden? <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> Zo een wil ik er ook <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>!
> ...



Ja ok maar zijn er ook niet veel die het willen leren ben ik bang  :Smile: !

Groeten Jeroen

Busy @ North Sea Jazz

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Ja ok maar zijn er ook niet veel die het willen leren ben ik bang !



Tsjaa, je moet ze iets in het vooruitzicht stellen he.. <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## DjJeroen

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Ja ok maar zijn er ook niet veel die het willen leren ben ik bang !
> ...



Haha kijk van jou kan ik nog wat leren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>!

Groeten Jeroen

Busy @ North Sea Jazz

----------


## Overdrive

Ja heb de mijne ook al zovaak achter de draaitafels gezet... Maar ze durft niet eens op de startknop te drukken, hahaha! "Nee, dat klinkt dan nergens na als ik het doe!" Ach ja, gelukkig compenseerd die vrouwen het weer met andere interessante dingen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groetehh

Site eindelijk vernieuwd!

----------


## silviodanceclub

hey collega`s.

de vrouwen achter de schemen vormen naar mijn mening een zeer belangrijke rol.

maar geef nooit je nummer aan een vriendin van een collega zoals ik dat gedaan heb want ik zit nu met een boze collega omdat zijn vrienin tegen hem gezecht zou hebben dat ik haar hebt geprobeert te zoenen,
terwijl er helemaal niets is gebeurd Daarnaast heb ik nog een aantal keren tegen haar gezecht dat ze moest stoppen met bellen en smse (dit deed ze zo een 2 keer op een dag).

maarja ik heb er heel erg hard van geleerd, en ik hoop dat jullie zoiets nooit overkomt.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tja...shit happens....die vrouw toch ff bijwerken..(op een nette manier....)

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
> ( op een nette manier....)



bij voorkeur neem ik aan......ik zeg niet meteen op d'r smoel slaan he...ben ik toch wel tegen.

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Geachte collegae,

Hartstikke leuk al die posts, helaas bar weinig foto's...

Kom op collega's zelfs het 'oude zeer' kan leuk zijn om eens te posten....

B.v.d.




*Showtechniek.nl*
*Zie profiel voor meer info.*

----------


## Tiemen

Je moet natuurlijk eerst eentje hebben om er een foto te kunnen van posten...

Helaas...

 :Frown: 

T

----------


## lifesound

ik sluit mij aan bij de reactie van Tiemen .... <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik ben geen klankman, ik doe alsof!

----------


## luc2366

die van mij draait ook al wel eens aan de knopjes maar aan de hare mag ik niet te lang frutselen :-)

----------


## beyma

> citaat:Hartstikke leuk al die posts, helaas bar weinig foto's...
> 
> Kom op collega's zelfs het 'oude zeer' kan leuk zijn om eens te posten....



Oke, we hebben samen een foto uitgezocht die ze wel wilde plaatsen.
Als het goed is staat ze hier;

http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/m...to&PhotoID=926


Martijn.

----------


## Jan-Peter

Nou Beyma, daar kan je toch best mee voor de dag komen op een party !

Maar is dit nu oud zeer of is de foto al wat ouder en komt de foto niet meer overeen met de werkelijkheid ?


The Galaxy drive-in show is still powered with an AD-sound system, it will be something else in a short time !  :Smile:

----------


## beyma

@ Jan Peter

Foto is geen oud zeer, maar inderdaad wel een jaar of drie geleden gemaakt.
Het verhaal achter deze foto is dit; ze wilde laten zien dat 3 maanden na de bevalling van ons tweede kind,ze er alweer spannend uit kan zien.

By the way, ik ben 9 jaar jonger dan haar!!!  
Ik heb van huis uit mee gekregen "op een oude fiets moet je het leren,maar ze mag geen platte banden hebben"<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> (dat is goed gelukt)
Nu ik toch dubbelzinnig bezig ben, ik rij al 11 jaar op deze fiets<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Martijn

----------


## jakobjan

Keep on Riding   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Jakob-Jan
Lightjockey Beta tester
Freelance Licht tekkie

----------


## NiTRO

Ik had ook nog wel wat online staan....ff kijken....
http://www.dj-erc.nl/visual/loveparade%202003/029.jpg

grtzzz ERC

Daar waar een wil is, is een weg.....is die weg opengebroken heb je pech

----------


## Scan head

Mensen, misschien is het weer leuk om deze topic even naar boven te halen, want in een half jaar zijn er al weer veel liefdes Kapot gegaan of aangegaan.. Deel het met ons  :Smile: 

Still Looking @ A Girlfriend  :Wink:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Still Looking @ A Girlfriend



www.date.com

Keuze genoeg.....

Bij mij is niks veranderd....al 4 jaar...b.t.w trouwens.. :Wink:

----------


## som

mijn rots van de afgelopen 16 jaar :Smile: 
wat erbij zit zijn de jongste en oudste rotsjes, de middelste zat bij mij :Wink: 

www.haan-pa.nl/rots.jpg

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> Bij mij is niks veranderd....al 4 jaar...b.t.w trouwens..



Nou...
Telkens ik je tegenkom zie je er weer een stuk meer afgetakeld uit  :Big Grin: 
Of is dat gewoon je haar wat niet bijgroeit  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

En bedankt he... :Wink: 

Zal het ff onthouden..... :Wink:

----------


## vasco

Hier mijn rots in de branding die niks van mijn werk begrijpt maar mij des te beter  :Wink:

----------

